# Gaming Related - Xbox 360 250gb Slim 11 games 2 pads - How much



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guy's .. a bit of a ****ty thread i appreciate that but im looking help on figuring out how much i could sell my old 360 for 

Its in great condition.

250gb Xbox 360 Slim - Origional Box
2 Pads 1 messenger pad - 1 standard earphones

The games are (the ones i can remember)

GTA V
Halo 4 Special Edition
Forza 3 & 4 & 2
Battlefield 3
Battlefield 2 Bad Company
Tiger woods pga tour 12 or 13
Max Payne
Saints Row The Third
F1 2011
COD MW3

If you where looking to buy this how much would you offer?


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

Put it on ebay if i remeber correctly i got 250 for mine and that was with just 1 controller but 12 games like gta 5 , battlefeild 4 forza 4 limited edition ect


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121264388157?redirect=mobile

Seen lots go cheap. Only £80 for this with 7 games. Probably be poor games though as he didn't say.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I sold mine 2 weeks before XB1 release date, console, no games 1 controller etc. £90.

Go to game and they offer you £30 for the console... Ebay it.

sell the most popular games seperatly (Cod, BF 3, GTA) then bundle the rest. you will make more that way. Id say the console with bundled games will go for around £100. 

And seperate games will vary. Cod is always in demand... and older games keep some value.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys .. i was hoping id grt in around 130 for it


----------

